# Help! My hedgehog is not moving!



## katelynn_91

I have a male hedgehog, he is 1-2yrs of age. He is usually very lively, always running on his wheel, but today I found him just layng in his cage, and when I tried to get him to move, he just layed there. I took him out of his cage and heated him up, because I thought he might have attempted to hibernate. It has been over an hour and he still can not stand or anything, he feels like a ragdoll. Also, his nose is runny. What is wrong with him? Yesterday he was perfectly fine! Please help!


----------



## nikki

how did you warm him up and when is the last time you saw him normal?? Does his stomach feel warm or cold?


----------



## katelynn_91

The last time he was normal was yesterday. Then when I saw him today, he was lifeless. He is breathing, but he is stuck laying on his side. He was kind of cold before, but I spent time warming him up with a heating lamp, a warm towel, and a hand warmer, so he isnt cold anymore, but it did not seem to help. His nose is runny and bubbles keep coming out of it. He is also not blinking, and he has opened and closed his mouth a few times. Right now he is laying in front of a little heater and he is barely breathing. He seems like he is dying, but I'm not sure, and I have no idea what caused this.


----------



## katelynn_91

And when I say he is opening and closing his mouth, it sounds like he is having trouble breathing, like he is gasping for air.


----------



## nikki

He needs to see a vet NOW...like right now....you need to find an emergency vet or one that will come in after hours...Start phoning all the Vets in your phone book


----------



## Hedgiepets

"He is also not blinking, and he has opened and closed his mouth a few times. " That is usually what happens a few minutes before death.

I am not sure if she would have made it to the vet in time. I hope I am wrong, and he saw the vet. I hope he is going to get better.


----------



## strawberryfields

I hope that she's already gone to the vet. What would cause that to happen to a hedgie at less than two years of age?


----------



## Morel3etterness

Is it possible that he has something stuck in his airway? Maybe he can breathe but barely....usually if its hibernating he will come out after 40 minutes under your shirt. The bubbles coming out of the nose, attempts at opening and closing mouth and his blinking eyes are a sure sign that he is having difficulty breathing. I hope you brought him straight to a vet!

Please let us know how he is


----------



## emeko

How's he been eating, and what? Has he had anything new or unusual? Is it possible he could have an intestinal blockage? Has he been pooping normally?


----------



## krbshappy71

katelynn_91 said:


> . I took him out of his cage and heated him up, because I thought he might have attempted to hibernate. Also, his nose is runny.


Those two comments make me wonder if he could have a respiratory issue? If her heating system is in place with thermometer, why suspect hibernation? (I am still learning, I am asking this.) And a runny nose, but I know some of them have "wet noses" not necessarily running though. I hope it isn't too late. Thank goodness those of you were online at the time to urge her to a vet.

Katelynn we hope to hear from you soon so we know he is ok.
*edited for misspelling*


----------



## Pipkin

Oh my god i hope he is ok??
Did you manage to get a vet out? Whats ahppened with the little guy?  

Please let us know...


----------



## strawberryfields

Is there any news on this little one?


----------



## onesoberirish

My sisters hedgehog had the same symptoms lastnight we google and got this forum. We rushed her to a vet they kept her overnight in an oxygen box. Said they were doing tests and she was doing better. Got a call 2 hours ago she died because she had pnuemonia. It was horrifing to see her gasping for air. But she was doing better by the time we got to the vet and today they said she was eating and drinking doing better. Within a few hours she was gone. If we ever get another hedgehog she will be watched 24/7 since apparently its common for them to get pnuemonia.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Very sorry to hear that your hedgie passed  I don't think Pnemonia is a really common thing for them to get though, I think a lot of times it can set in from an undiagnosed URI or if they inhaled something paint fumes or such or if the temperature wasn't warm enough. Not that this was the case in your situation. Sorry to hear the bad news though.


----------



## Nancy

Yes pneumonia is common in hedgehogs and a URI can very quickly turn to pneumonia which is why it is very important to get any hedgehog showing signs of a URI to the vet immediately. Once pneumonia sets in the chance of recovery is not that good and even if they do recover, sometimes they are left with life long effects from it and are never really totally healthy after.

With a respiratory infection, it can sometimes be difficult to tell. Initially sneezes sound very similar to their normal little snuffling and huffing sounds. They lick their noses which removes any evidence of a runny nose. Often by the time we realize they are sick, they are very sick. Having symptoms of a respiratory infection and then going off food either with or without green poop is very often a sign it's turned to pneumonia.

Contrary to what many people say, a hedgehog *will not* recover from a respiratory infection without antibiotics. There is no such thing as "just a little cold" with a hedgehog.

I'm very sorry for the loss of your hedgie.


----------



## Sunshiner

Oh my gosh...... is he OK? Please let us know ASAP! We'll be praying....


----------



## Sela

Sunshiner said:


> Oh my gosh...... is he OK? Please let us know ASAP! We'll be praying....


Er...they said the hedgehog passed, hon.


----------



## Keltrey

Original Poster:


katelynn_91 said:


> I have a male hedgehog, he is 1-2yrs of age. He is usually very lively, always running on his wheel, but today I found him just layng in his cage, and when I tried to get him to move, he just layed there. I took him out of his cage and heated him up, because I thought he might have attempted to hibernate. It has been over an hour and he still can not stand or anything, he feels like a ragdoll. Also, his nose is runny. What is wrong with him? Yesterday he was perfectly fine! Please help!


Different Poster:


onesoberirish said:


> My sisters hedgehog had the same symptoms lastnight we google and got this forum. We rushed her to a vet they kept her overnight in an oxygen box. Said they were doing tests and she was doing better. Got a call 2 hours ago she died because she had pnuemonia. It was horrifing to see her gasping for air. But she was doing better by the time we got to the vet and today they said she was eating and drinking doing better. Within a few hours she was gone. If we ever get another hedgehog she will be watched 24/7 since apparently its common for them to get pnuemonia.


Still no news on the hedgie from the original poster.


----------



## Immortalia

Original post was also from Jan 15.......


----------



## Keltrey

Wow... I am made of complete fail today. My Bad.. I go back to being quiet now.


----------



## PJM

Keltrey said:


> Wow... I am made of complete fail today. My Bad.. I go back to being quiet now.


Don't say that! You posted what I had though earlier - 2 different people. I am assuming that it didn't go well for hedgie #1 either, since the first person has never returned. So, so sad.


----------



## Nancy

Very often people come on in an emergency asking for help and then we never hear from them again or will hear months later. The outcome isn't always a sad one. Sometimes hedgie makes a full recovery and we don't hear from the person again until their next crisis. It's kind of annoying not to hear and be left wondering what happened. It's also sad for the hedgie that the owner only posts in a crisis. Sometimes crisis situations can be avoided by frequenting forums and learning what symptoms to watch out for.


----------



## PJM

Ah Nancy, it didn't occure to me that someone would leave us hanging if all was well. But I like that MUCH better. I will only think positive thoughts.


----------



## Nancy

Yes, there's been lots of cases of frantic posts of sick hedgie and we never hear that hedgie has recovered. It's sort of a natural assumption that hedgie ended up dieing and that's why we don't hear but that isn't always the case. It's the same with births. We get lots of frantic birth questions and never hear what happened.


----------



## Hedgehoglpverr

*Help*

Something is wrong with my hedgehog PLZ help me. I went to go see her and she's barely breathing and hasn't moved in 6mins. HELP ME PLZ


----------

